# Forum Home Renovation Home Theatres  Looking for a Digital radio

## DvdHntr

Can anyone recommend a digital radio with USB input and Aux input, decent features, plugs into mains power and can be plugged into speakers (probably all have this due to headphone 3.5 jack). 
What are the best devices?

----------


## olfella

Have you had a look around here? Digital Radio Plus: HOME 
I got mine from here and if they cannot help you then no-one can. http://www.wickeddigital.com.au/

----------


## jago

I have a Tivoli radio very good quality not cheap though

----------


## DvdHntr

Thanks for the links, I think I just need to keep looking to get exactly what I want.

----------


## DvdHntr

Found a Panasonic SCHC30DB I think that is good

----------

